# Pasture management and wild yarrow



## Saddlebag

Ive used Roundup and rather than spray, used a small paintbrush and applied to two leaves. The plant will take it to it's roots. It's a growth hormone that speeds up the life cycle. It will be dead within 5 days. I get rid of young poplar that way altho they take about 7 days.


----------



## Saddlebag

BTW. if you have a burning barrel, throw a handful of the yarrow in there. The mosquitoes don't go near the smoke from it.


----------



## Koolio

Saddlebag said:


> BTW. if you have a burning barrel, throw a handful of the yarrow in there. The mosquitoes don't go near the smoke from it.


Good idea! I certainly have enough stockpiled to keep the mosquitos away for quite some time.


----------



## waresbear

That is a horrible weed! It overtook a lake in BC, that wicked milfoil. By the way, it's not native to this region, someone brought in and it took off.


----------



## Joe4d

the yarrow/ milfoil mentioned isnt the same weed as the eurasion milfoil that takes over lakes.

Yarrow grows in acidic soils. Spraying herbicides is treating symptoms. Your pasture needs lime.


----------



## waresbear

Thanks Joe, never knew there was a difference. But both are obnoxious weeds, correct?


----------



## Joe4d

I looked em up, Sheep like the new shoots on the land based yarrow plant it is also native to North America. The Eurasian milfoil that clogs up lakes is an invasive species and yep it can be a pain. I have no idea why governments allow and people insist on importing foreign plants and animals.


----------



## Koolio

Joe4d said:


> Yarrow grows in acidic soils. Spraying herbicides is treating symptoms. Your pasture needs lime.


Thanks for the advice. I suspected as much. I think I will do a soil test to see exactly what and how much I need to add. The pasture used to be a hay field with about 30% alfalfa. The alfalfa will benefit from the lime as well. Since this is only our second season here, I think I will do a soil test to get a more precise read on what the pasture needs. I heard liming without fertilizing can make things worse. Do you know if you can mix the lime and fertilizer in one dry application? 

In the meantime, I have been pulling the yarrow by hand (it is just about to flower). I also plan to mow the longer stands of grass gone to seed this weekend. I also harrow / spread the manure well in preparation for lime and fertilizer. I have been harrowing and rotational grazing, but this clearly isn't enough. We have also had quite dry weather with lots of wind, so I will have to wait for a calm day with some rain in the forecast.


----------



## jphshs

Here is my question also about pastures and weeds: We are in southeastern Va on 20 acres. Our fields are getting more and more mares tail and broom straw in them. We have used Cimmeron, Cimmeron Plus and 2-4-D. The fields are now a mix of Max Q fescue and orchard grass. We were told that putting down lime would take out the broom straw....didn't work. We can slow down the mares tail but after googling it, I don't think you ever get rid of it. My husband wants to mix the 2 chemicals. I know I should call the extention office (which I will) but I am wandering what others do and what you would recommend. Appreciate any ideas you offer.


----------

